# aberdeen little three mile creek gates closed



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

I from Lexington ky... I been hearing rumors that the little three mile creek in Aberdeen ohio gates have been closed and stopped al fishing due to new owners of the power plants!!!!! could anyone give me information about it before I make my way up there for some hybrids and skippies don't want to waste my time!!! thanks in advance


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Make what you want out of that. I took that a couple weeks ago. While there we only caught 6 small skips, all about 6-7 inches long. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

to me seems like you can still fish unless water reaches certain degrees but hell... lol id hate to get run off and get fined......


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I was fishing from a boat that day, along with like 5 others in the mouth of the creek. Then we motored up the creek to the boils without any incidents. There were also 4 younger kids that were wading out into the water...


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

well thanks for information im going to try and get up that way here soon and just see if i can get down and fish until I get ran off haha nah I don't want to get ran off!!! is there any other discharges you know of that produce a good number of fish close around?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

No.. that's the only one I know of. It's over a hour away from me to. Good luck


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

I talked to a fella the other day at meldahl dam that said there was no fishin allowed during the summer and that the gates were to be opened in the fall/winter.... I haven't driven by there for months but it was locked up last time by there......... If the guy at the dam was correct it should be opened up????? Im not 100% though. That was just what I was told.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I sure hope that guy was right that's a good hole to fish in the winter and fall months for many different kinds of fish I hope they haven't shut it down completly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I usually make a trip down there the day after Thanksgiving. I would hate to drive 3 hours only to find the gates locked. If someone can keep me updated on this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

todd youll probably make it up that away before I do got couple family events coming up for a couple of weekends if you don't mind keep me posted as well


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone been out this way lately

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Kendall0627 said:


> todd youll probably make it up that away before I do got couple family events coming up for a couple of weekends if you don't mind keep me posted as well


I still plan on going down Friday. I'll report back when I get home.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok todd I appreciate it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I may be down that way Saturday with a couple buddies in kayaks. We're skipping the Ohio v Michigan game to fish.....now that's dedication. Lol.

If you see us down there say hey.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey now you can always dvr a game but you canr dvr a good fishing trip out on the river 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

(Never)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Last year it was posted that the power plant was operating once in awhile. So the creek water was only hot when it was working. If it is operating every day then the water will be hot and the fish should be in the area. It is a long drive to go up there. Is the parking lot closed off? for not any room to park along the highway up there. any up date would be very helpful.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

My son and I went down this morning and the gate was open. There were a few shad but couldn't find any skippys. The steam was coming of the water pretty good while we were there. We also ran into a couple fellow OGFers on the way out. Nice to meet you Sean Stone and Rustyfish. I hope this report helps.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

Also saw the gates open while I was driving to work. As said steam a'rollin. Also noticed quite a few boats in creek mouth's......


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Hate to hear no skipjack Todd, I was planning on heading that way Sunday morning. Now I know what to expect.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Same to you Todd. We fished the creek for a few hours and then moved out to the river for a couple hours. Russ caught the only fish of the trip. .....A 23" channel cat on turkey innards. The water was a foot high and super muddy. I threw a blade bait the whole trip and only managed to snag a gar for a couple seconds.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well that's good to hear that the gates are open but bad news to hear about the fishing maybe the river conditons took a tole on the day as tempatures continue falling more fish should be rolling up to the creek!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Where is the best place to launch a kayak on Little Three Mile?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Ajax said:


> Where is the best place to launch a kayak on Little Three Mile?


You can launch from a boat ramp in maysville and paddle 1.3 miles upstream and across the Ohio river. 


Or if you want a good workout, unload and drag your kayak down to the water from the parking lot at the Adams/Brown County line. We drug ours straight over the hill to the water. Going down was a heck of a lot easier than going back up. There isn't much of a trail there now, but you should see where we went through. It's probably a 100 yard drag through some pretty thick stuff. Most days it would be worth it......last Saturday it wasnt.

Also don't leave your gear unattended to in the parking lot. I have heard lots of stories of broken into vehicles, stolen gear, etc. In fact someone tried to steal gas from my car last time we were down there. They even left my gas cap off. (Broad Daylight) 

Good luck....and be safe. The current is swift down there. If you anchor make sure to have a knife ready in case you get hung up.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

